# change from ufs to zfs



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi.I want to change freebsd filesystem from ufs to zfs.After that,i can mount my other hdd's with write access mode?They are in ext3 filesystem and as i know zfs can mount ext3 but only in read access mode


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> They are in ext3 filesystem and as i know zfs can mount ext3 but only in read access mode


ZFS has absolutely nothing to do with this. Both ZFS and EXT3 are filesystems, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2010)

OK.I asked because i have tried solaris with zfs filesystem and i couldn't mount my second hdd witch was on ext3 fs on write access mode.And i had read that zfs is "bad" with ext3 and i must format my hdd from ext3 to zfs to have write access mode to my second hdd.
Ok.If i can mount my hdd's then i will try to change my fs from ufs to zfs


----------



## Matty (Apr 23, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> OK.I asked because i have tried solaris with zfs filesystem and i couldn't mount my second hdd witch was on ext3 fs on write access mode.And i had read that zfs is "bad" with ext3 and i must format my hdd from ext3 to zfs to have write access mode to my second hdd.
> Ok.If i can mount my hdd's then i will try to change my fs from ufs to zfs



maybe thats more an opensolaris problem and has little to do with zfs.

you can mount the drive in freebsd. look for fuse in the ports


----------



## Jago (Apr 23, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> And i had read that zfs is "bad" with ext3 and i must format my hdd from ext3 to zfs to have write access mode to my second hdd.


What you are saying makes no sense at all. Are you trying to say "Solaris is bad with ext3"?


----------



## User23 (Apr 23, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Hi.I want to change freebsd filesystem from ufs to zfs.After that,i can mount my other hdd's with write access mode?They are in ext3 filesystem and as i know zfs can mount ext3 but only in read access mode



Maybe you should explain more exactly what you have and what you want to get. How many harddisks you want to use with ZFS? What harddisks with ext3 you want to mount later?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2010)

When i say that solaris is "bad" with ext3,i mean that solaris can mount an ext3 fs hdd but only in read access mode.
OK.
i have 320 gb with freebsd on ufs
i have 500 gb ext3
i have 1tb ext3
i have 1.5 tb ufs
If i make my 320 gb fs from ufs to zfs then i can mount my 500gb & 1tb ext3 hdds with write access?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2010)

Read post #2 again ... It's the _operating system_ that mounts filesystems, not the filesystems themselves. It doesn't matter whether the mountpoint is on ufs or zfs.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 23, 2010)

FreeBSD doesn't support ext3.  However, ext3 filesystems can be mounted as ext2, which FreeBSD supports.  However, FreeBSD can only mount ext2 filesystems with 128-bit inode size.  Most ext2/3 filesystems these days use a 256-bit inode.

IOW, your best bet for accessing ext3 is to use Linux.  Which makes sense, since ext3 is a Linux filesystem.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 24, 2010)

So you suggest me to make all my hdd's to ufs filesystem?
That would be better?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 24, 2010)

As phoenix said, ext support is less than perfect. So either go for ZFS if you have the required specs, or use UFS, FreeBSD's default which is very good IMO.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 25, 2010)

ok.I am thinking to change my all hdd's to ufs first but i have to many errors to a lot of things and really i need help.Plz see this:http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13560
Because i cannot explain it in 2 lines


----------

